# Looking for a trainer in West Tennessee.



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in Jackson Tennessee and M looking for a good trainer. I want someone who can evaluate Ammo and let me know if he is a good candidate for protection work. I want to find someone that will give him a good evaluation and not just say what they think I want to hear or what will get them the most money. Any help would be great. Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Am I the only Tennesseean on this board? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm also in Tennessee, south of you in Adamsville. We seem to be in a dead zone as far as trainers and such goes . I haven't been able to run across any. There are 2 Shutzhund clubs in Memphis tho. I really want to go over and meet them, but my schedule keeps me guessing.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nikki Ivey, Dogspeak she is motivational only trainer but she knows working dogs. Had a rottie doing SAR. She helped out at two seminars I attended. Very good. Helped one of my teammates with an issue that stumped us (yes my teammate drove all the way there from SC! She was that good. We brought her in for a troubleshooting weekend a few years ago as well) Her link is Dogspeak101


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Nikki is in Middle Tenn - a few hours away.

Lori Sims is on this board - she is in the Memphis area. Trains dogs, trains her own dogs and competes in IPO.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I will check into Nikki. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Me and Berlin are in Memphis, but only temporarily. Shocked at how dog friendly it is, surprised there isn't more training.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

